

DotJS.eu, a conference in Paris on Nov 30th with jashkenas, fat, mrdoob ... - tbassetto
http://www.dotjs.eu

======
Alexandervn
Nice venue! <http://www.dotjs.eu/venue>

------
remi
The animated footer is amazing.

~~~
VMG
It's an interactive Voronoi Diagram:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voronoi_diagram>

------
babarock
100 euros seems a bit too much for me, especially that I'm not interested in
Javascript, but I would love to get in touch with the hacker's community here
in Paris.

Does anyone know how or where can I get to know them? What are the upcoming
conferences happening in the area? What are the active communities?

~~~
Scotchy
There's LeWeb in december: <http://www.leweb.co/>

~~~
sylvinus
LeWeb isn't really for hackers (just look at the price...)

We do a Hacker News meetup called <http://parishackers.org> Next meetup should
be on June 28th!

------
wyclif
Mr. Doob? What an interesting _nom de plume_...

~~~
sylvinus
;-)

For those who don't know him, he's the creator of Three.js and made great JS
demos like <http://ro.me> or <http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com>

~~~
zeroload
Three.js is amazing all demos are here : <http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/>

------
czzarr
this looks great. Any chance we can get a schedule of the talks? I didn't find
them on the website.

~~~
sylvinus
Sessions should run from 9am to 6pm with gates opening at 8am but we don't
have a precise schedule yet.

------
geuis
The google map on the venue page is a bit too large for mobile browsers. Once
you scroll down too far, the map takes over the screen and it's no longer
possible to navigate the page.

~~~
tbassetto
Thanks for the feedback, I've reduced the height of the maps.

